# Mossberg 500 recoil pad



## spraynbuckshot (Apr 27, 2010)

I picked up a used 500 and want to change the old concrete recoil pad to a new functional recoil pad.  I don't know too much about these guns.  Do all wood stocked 500's use the same recoil pad?  Which one fits the best and absorbs the most felt recoil?

I am not interested in a slip-on pad.


----------



## Gunplumber Mike (Apr 27, 2010)

You might have luck finding a pre-fit pad if your stock is one of the later robot made models.  If it is an older stock made by hand you will need a grind-to-fit.  For the best results get a Pachmayr Decelerator 750 or 752 or 550.  They feel good and are easier to grind than some of the other soft pads.  If feel you have to have a Limbsaver try storing it in the freezer before fitting it.  Either way be forewarned:  this is harder than it looks.  Take a good look at the lines of the stock and the original pad before you start.  Its easy to make this look tacky.


----------



## Killdee (Apr 28, 2010)

You can contact sims limbsaver with the length and width of your stock butt with the old pad removed and they might have something to fit or be real close. I just ordered 1 for my 1300 that may need a bit off the toe if any. After you get your dimensions ck at amazon.com for a good deal on 1.


----------

